# Richmond pictures.....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I figured everyone enjoys pictures and definitely is always intrested into what were doing as we take on a variety of projects...

So I will update you guys from time to time as I get some good ones...

This is planet fitness....where we had all the dry fall issues...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

You said you had issues with the black dryfall drying? Why not use a premixed black flat?


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

You can create dryfall


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> You said you had issues with the black dryfall drying? Why not use a premixed black flat?


That's what it was


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

They should give Dryfall a different name cause people get way over occupied with weather it is dry or not when it hits the floor. It's a mess spraying Q deck either way and I am not so sure I don't prefer the wet fall to the sand. 
if not covering the floor and the floor isn't dirt everyone concerned is better off if it's wet anyhow.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> They should give Dryfall a different name cause people get way over occupied with weather it is dry or not when it hits the floor. It's a mess spraying Q deck either way and I am not so sure I don't prefer the wet fall to the sand.
> if not covering the floor and the floor isn't dirt everyone concerned is better off if it's wet anyhow.


My view is i spray...it falls...i sweep....if it doesn't sweep up its the flooring guys problem.....sounds harsh but we get screwed enough as painters....if i suck it up why can't they.....

Seriously.....we trash out tile on the floor along with every other trade.....if it gets damaged does the tile guy remove and replace it for free??? Nope!! But we're expected to do touch ups and repaint things?!?


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Got to look out for #1 I guess.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I figured this project was already done. What's up Richmond?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good so far!

Keep up the good work, even if it is a pain to do.


----------

